

Microsoft to Unveil Multiple iPad Challengers - coderdude
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/microsoft_to_unveil_multiple_ipad_challengers_with.php

======
brk
This seems to be part of Microsofts general decline lately. I don't believe
consumers want to have to choose from 6 or 8 different tablets. They just want
someone to tell them what is the one ideal tablet. There will always be a
subset of users who like all the options and configurations, but I think a
larger group of people fear buyers remorse over choosing the wrong option. Not
to mention get overwhelmed by having to research all the different choices in
the first place.

